# Aktuelle Bilder und Infos zum Edersee



## PASA (3. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

zum AB Treffen hier noch ein Link zu aktuellen Bildern und Infos vom Edersee: http://www.edersee.com/index2.htm
Auf der Seite rechts oben geht es weiter zu einer Diashow mit 37 Bildern!

Viel Spaß :a


----------

